# Who is using Wrist Slings/Finger Slings?



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

cube - 

That type of bow sling (both lace on and stick on) were pretty common in the 60's and 70's. 
Still have a few laying around (and on a few bows). 

I used finger slings for a few years, but after a while they can loosen and with a very relaxed hand, the bow can end up down range.

These days I'm pretty happy with the para-cord type wrist slings. Basically idiot-proof, unless you forget to engage the hook. 
Obviously that won't work with a straight handled LB, but I don't use that loose a grip there. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I use a bow sling but it is now where near as cool as the ones your making. Excellent work as usual.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

thats pretty cool, i want one


----------



## VTarcher9 (May 21, 2014)

That's awesome! I want one.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Finger sling. You can make one out of a shoelace (I did that for a big tournament last year when I forgot to pack mine, and I shot my best at that distance). Not only is it a practical bow catching item, it also serves the purpose of reminding and reinforcing not grabbing the bow (either pre-shot or on release, the latter being a sneaky point at which some people who think they don't grip -- including me -- may in fact do so).


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a basic para chord finger sling. I don't actually grip the bow so if I don't have the sling, my bow flies out of my hand. I use a common FITA grip with no fingers wrapped around the grip. My fingers curl toward my palm.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Love the arm guard/knife sheath!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Love the arm guard/knife sheath!


just noticed that, thats pretty bad ass, i want that as well


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's exactly the type of thing I'd want when I get a bow that doesn't have a stabilizer bushing. I use a paracord wrist sling, can't stand finger slings.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I prefer the shot reaction of a finger sling but the convenience of the bow sling. So I've kind of combined the two into a paracord loop that stays with the bow and has a cordlock to keep it on the wrist. Very simple, very effective.

-Grant


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I prefer the shot reaction of a finger sling but the convenience of the bow sling. So I've kind of combined the two into a paracord loop that stays with the bow and has a cordlock to keep it on the wrist. Very simple, very effective.
> 
> -Grant


Happen to have a picture?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BarneySlayer said:


> Happen to have a picture?


It's beyond simple. Been using the same set-up for a few years now.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, that's neat.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> These days I'm pretty happy with the para-cord type wrist slings. Basically idiot-proof, unless you forget to engage the hook.
> .



not sure if I am picturing correctly how it's used...
cant find a youtube video showing this.

CR Para-Cord Wrist Sling
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...tabs/finger-wrist-slings.html?archery_type=10


someone gave me a finger sling but I find it annoying to use...


----------



## IndigoSkies (Sep 13, 2015)

Love the sling you made cubefx! I tried a finger sling yesterday and definitely want to try a wrist sling now to see which I prefer. I have joint issues and lived how much more relaxed my grip can be with the sling.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful wrist sling!

I have used paracord wrist sling and finger sling. I like the wrist sling but not how they look on my bow. I make my own finger slings, so I have extras in my bag, my tool box, my quiver etc.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked -

Kinda like this:









Another thing that people don't think of is a wrist sling as a training device. A sling allows you to shoot with a full open hand (even with out-stretched fingers and thumb). If your arrows have a different point of impact shooting that way compared to shooting without a sling - you just might be torquing the bow. 

BTW - the sling should be adjusted so the bow has about 1" of forward travel from the resting position at anchor. That allows enough freedom for the bow to jump forward and rotate top end forward if the bow is balanced correctly.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> If your arrows have a different point of impact shooting that way compared to shooting without a sling - you just might be torqueing the bow.
> Viper1 out.


Excellent point here. I've not looked at a wrist sling as a form coach, rather as an accoutrement to a particular style of shooting. Consistent palm placement and torque have been a problem, as I jump around between different bows with various grip designs. I've tried the technique of holding the bow directly overhead, and balancing it in the palm to find the sweet spot and this will help with transferring that balance to the horizontal plane. 

Great stuff, great thread. Thanks.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful wrist sling.

For traditional I don't use a sling. For compound, prefer wrist sling. Tried the finger sling, mixed feelings as I find the finger sling a little distracting.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been using wrist slings for about 60 yrs. I know I would drop my bow out of tree eventually if I didn't have one on.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Viper.

I found this one also,
a wrist-finger sling.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Paul -

That was sort of a reader's digest version, since a sling by itself in no way prevents you from grabbing/torquing the bow. 
For the full exercise (in most cases) you have to first seat the hand normally on the grip, and then fully extend the fingers and thumb (the thumb is what typically causes torque, because most people don't think about it). Shooting that way allows the bow to jump forward and rotate the way it wants to unencumbered. Once that works and the point of impact noted, then you can revert to a more relaxed hand and see if the impact changes. 

naked - 

I've taught classes where I showed people to make and use various shoe lace finger and wrist slings. They certainly work, but personally, just look a little silly. Having over $1000 worth of bow and using a shoe lace to keep it from bouncing down range...???...

Viper1 out.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

like this?


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I use a sling similar to what Viper1 pictured, except I made mine. One of my biggest problems is grabbing the bow after the shot, so I really need the sling as I attempt to train myself out of that habit. As he mentioned, it does torque the bow when I do that, causing my shot to go off to the right.


----------



## wimpyrecurve (Sep 20, 2015)

I use a finger sling. Right now I'm using one made of paracord, sewn to elastic that goes around my middle finger and thumb. Of course, this is prone to a lot of movement that I don't like. Are there any "knotting-impaired" tutorials for a paracord one? Everything I have found so far basically says "get some paracord and make this weird knot twice." I need to know _how much_ paracord and how to actually make that knot.

I really liked the looks of one that was posted (I think on this forum), that was basically one continuous loop. No tutorials on that style anywhere that I could find, though. My google-fu has failed me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wimpy -

For a finger sling, do a google/youtube search on shoelace finger slings.
Some of my students have used the same technique with paracord. 

Personally, I'm not a fan, but they do work.

Viper1 out.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

wimpy, how about this one?
http://www.goldengatejoad.com/2013/...er-sling-you-dont-have-to-retie/#.VipquRNViko


----------



## wimpyrecurve (Sep 20, 2015)

That's the one I couldn't figure out. Those last 3 steps remind me of that "how to draw an owl" picture. I've searched Larks Head knots, but all I could find was a drawing of the knot, which still doesn't tell me how to make it.

I also have no idea how long that loop at the start needs to be (which would tell me how much cord to use) :/ Designing the crappy one I have has already taught me that there's a VERY fine line between "long enough to put on" and "so long that the bow falls anyway."


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wimpy -

I've watched the video enough times to show a few of my students how to do it, and then promptly forgot it. 

For about $4 you can get a very usable wrist sling and the problem is solved. 
I like this one:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-para-cord-wrist-sling.html

Viper1 out.


----------



## wimpyrecurve (Sep 20, 2015)

They've got a few different kinds of wrist slings at the shop I go to... but I don't know how to attach them. I shoot barebow; there's nothing to hook onto.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wimpy -

That's the beauty of it, they don't attach to the bow.
Look at the picture in post #19. 

You adjust the length of the cord so the bow can "jump" typically about 1" from its seated position in your hand.

For bare bow, in addition to the sling, you'll need to have to bow balanced to get the most benefit from it. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## wimpyrecurve (Sep 20, 2015)

Viper- I see! The ones at the shop are like this; the pics I see online have something to attach them with, but only the paracord piece is at the shop.

I like the finger sling because I really don't like getting smacked in the face (no stabilizer). Not sure if the wrist sling would let me maintain that subconscious "it's not gonna fall on the floor or knock me on the head" mentality that I get from a finger sling.


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

grantmac said:


> It's beyond simple. Been using the same set-up for a few years now.
> View attachment 3063098
> 
> View attachment 3063106


Grantmac, could you please share a photo of how you have the sling knotted at the back and secondly, where did you purchase the cord lock? I've used a wrist sling for years with my compound but the one I now have fits slightly tight on my recurve.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wimpy -

Just depends on how tight you make the loop around your wrist.
The 1" standard is for a bow + front stab, you may need 1/2", etc.

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Basstar said:


> Grantmac, could you please share a photo of how you have the sling knotted at the back and secondly, where did you purchase the cord lock? I've used a wrist sling for years with my compound but the one I now have fits slightly tight on my recurve.


The cord lock was from Jo-Ann fabric store and the knot is just a simple overhand in both cords. Although you could get fancy with a double figure-8 I suppose. I doubt I'll ever use a different along arrangement, it just works.

Grant


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1}
For bare bow said:


> Viper, can you expand on that?
> 
> how do you balance a bare bow? adding weights?
> 
> I am guessing you want the bare bow to jump forward without rotation, correct?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked - 

In most circles, the bow jumping forward and then rotating upper limb away from you, is optimal for keep YOU out of the bow's way. With a long front stab, that's not a problem, with some of the artificial restrictions in "bare bow" classes, it slightly trickier. I say artificial because when I was shooting "bare bow" in the 70's, I used the same stab that the guys with sights used, and it was just fine and dandy, but I digress. 

Short answer, yeah, add weight below the grip. 
For a HS class I teach, I just went to Home Depot and bought a bunch of 5/16"x24 nuts and bolts and a box of 5/16" fender washers. Instant stabs.

Viper1 out.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks,

I usually see the top limb tilts back after release. (bows without stablizers)

at 3:10, Jimmy talks about this also, he is using a bow sling.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a 12oz X-Spot weight from Lancaster Archery Supply in the stabilizer hole. Another option is a 350g Spigarelli weight from Alternative Sporting Services or Arco Sport. If using no weight, a wrist sling is useful to stop the limb from rolling back and hitting you in the head.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for that info,
link to X-spot weights
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow...lizer-weights.html?___SID=U&manufacturer=2281

I haven't yet had issue with the top limb rolling back (using finger sling)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked - 

With most bows without a stab, if the upper limb isn't rocking back, you're grabbing the bow. 
Usually the thumb is at fault. 

You're still new at this, don't get ahead of yourself.

Viper1 out.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

nakedape said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I usually see the top limb tilts back after release. (bows without stablizers)
> 
> at 3:10, Jimmy talks about this also, he is using a bow sling.


Tnx for posting, my bow ,without weight , actually rolls back on top, but very slowly, no problem, but the vid helped me figure out something with my shooting, which took a bad turn a few days back, now after vid, much better, so tnx


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot to ask, do you guys use a sling while hunting ?


----------



## AkDan76 (Sep 5, 2014)

never understood a sling with a trad bow...nothing wrong with it, but a bow that fits, you wont need one. Unless maybe you're heeling the heck out of it. 

If you're a high wrister (think asbell here) and she's jumping, take a file to the throat of the grip. For hunting I'd stay away from one, just another thing to go wrong when you need to get something done. 

If you have issues grabbing, work on it, eyes shut, close to a bale....STOP ALL SHOOTING FOR ACCURACY! its tough to do....but I will tell you this, in 2 weeks time, of dedicated practicing, you WILL fix some aweful bad habits....its not something you can slack on however. 

First thing I did on my first two bows was take a rasp to the throats, that was the best thing I ever did. Looked sick as heck. If you look at the old bighorns you'll see a thin throat as well. If memory serves me right, filing that throat was talked about in GFA's first book as well. 

if you're shooting field/nfaa etc I can understand slings.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> naked -
> 
> With most bows without a stab, if the upper limb isn't rocking back, you're grabbing the bow.
> Usually the thumb is at fault.
> ...


Maybe my upper limb is rock back, but what I meant is that it's not liking hitting me in the head.

I will have my friend video me so I can see what I am doing. 

Sometimes I use the finger sling, sometimes I don't.
I do find it annoying, that's why I am looking at the wrist or bow slings.
As an beginner with a olympic bow, I assume you would recommend me using the slings all the time, correct?

(my traditional friend stopped using his finger sling recently, I guess from watching youtube videos of traditional archers not using them)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked - 

If you're shooting an Oly bow, it's pretty much a requirement. 
Usually, the sling and stab go on at the same time.

Viper1 out.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

AkDan76, I use a wrist sling for hunting with a recurve, just like I did with a compound. Same principle and practice - avoid dropping or grabbing the bow.


----------



## wimpyrecurve (Sep 20, 2015)

AkDan-- I'm shooting takedown recurve, so it's not really trad. But the way that it is weighted (no stabilizers), it will rock back or even fall out of my hand unless gripped. My reaction time is perfect for catching it at the attach points, which is kind of painful for me.

If I grip the bow, I end up twisting it (left or right). The point of the sling is to train me so I don't apply pressure with my fingers and end up with poor aim because of it. I'm at the point where I can take off the sling and hold it so it doesn't rock much, but last time I did that for about an hour, I started gripping again.

------------------

Everyone--I found a solution! One of the target shooters at the club showed me his slings and let me borrow one that had tubing. The one he used tightens up a little bit better. It's just a length of paracord, and each loop is simply tied with a regular single knot. This knot is pulled tight, but is still able to slide, and then melted so it doesn't come undone when the cord is clipped close to the knot. Much simpler than a lark's head knot with the doubled-up cord, and only took... I'd estimate 12-18 inches (my measurement was wholly based on keeping the central--non-loop--length within a certain range).


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> naked -
> 
> If you're shooting an Oly bow, it's pretty much a requirement.
> Usually, the sling and stab go on at the same time.
> ...



I will try to alway use a sling.
My friend gave me this one recently,
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-finger-sling.html


I been thinking about a stablizer,
one issue I have is that I have a chronic pinched nerve in the cervical region, that has weakened my left traps muscle. 

I don't want too heavy of a bow to hold for my bow hand. 


There is another newbie at my range who recently installed stablizer, 
I gonna try to borrow his and see how it feels.

(I held another guy's olympic bow with the full set up, it was real heavy to me.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked - 

Yeah, those are the slings that fail without warning. 

Most amateur "Olympic" guys over bow themselves, not by draw weight, but by the amount of garbage the put on their bows. Usually it's to make a fashion statement, because "that's what the top guys are using". 

For now, a single 28 - 30" front stab with about 6 ounces of weight up front will get you started. 
And the weight has nothing to do with the triceps muscles, but may affect the shoulder muscles which may in turn aggravate the cervical nerve roots, can't tell from, here. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is my leather finger sling. Much more secure and comfortable than paracord ones. Easy to make too. Just a strip of leather with two slits. I used this particular one for over two years.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> For now, a single 28 - 30" front stab with about 6 ounces of weight up front will get you started.
> And the weight has nothing to do with the triceps muscles, but may affect the shoulder muscles which may in turn aggravate the cervical nerve roots, can't tell from, here.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thx Viper,

I will pick up a 28" SF axiom plus stablizer for $40 (comes with a dampener, weight?)
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-stabilizer.html

it looks like I can add weights to it with this, (seems rather pricey), 
not sure how many to get....
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-stabilizer-weights.html


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

naked - 

The dampener on the SF stab is pretty useless. (For a recurve it really needs to be on the over end and stiffer.)
Most of my guys pull the dampener and add the head weights directly to the stab (you may need a short piece of 1/4"x20 threaded rod to make that happen). 

Yeah, way to expensive for what they are, but unless you can find older style head weights on eBay, you're kinda stuck. One of my guys had access to a machine shop so we basically got them at cost - unfortunately he moved.

Viper1 out.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> naked -
> 
> The dampener on the SF stab is pretty useless. (For a recurve it really needs to be on the over end and stiffer.).
> .


where is over end?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

n - 

Other end.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Today was the first real chance to work with the wrist sling. I went cheap with a 4mm black flexible cord (like bungee) and a luggage lock. With little slack in the fit, the cord still lets the bow jump forward out of my hand. Results were immediate, and my centerline has cleaned up. I guess I've been torqueing the bow (fairly regular left impact), despite a conscious effort not to. 

Great thread.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

I use a finger sling just like cubefx's, have for years. Works better than the wrist sling for me.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

that leather finger sling looks great,

should sell them ;-)

just made one from shoelace, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuS34P1hbn8

Viper, ur right, I do notice I have a tendency to grab the handle even with finger slings
(just old habits from not using slings in the beginning)

I ordered that wrist sling,
will test that out.
and the stab as well...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

n -

The tendency to grab the bow on release is natural. 

An exercise to help stop that is to shoot (with the sling and a forced open hand. The means the fingers and thumb fully extended, so you get used to the feeling of the bow jumping out of your hand. Once that happens, you can go back to a more relaxed hand. There are other techniques, but that gives the most dramatic results. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Skulptron (May 9, 2015)

This is my solution for sling:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3078682

Before this I used leather finger sling like *cubefx*.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> naked -
> 
> The dampener on the SF stab is pretty useless. (For a recurve it really needs to be on the other end and stiffer.)
> Most of my guys pull the dampener and add the head weights directly to the stab (you may need a short piece of 1/4"x20 threaded rod to make that happen).
> ...



Viper, I received the 30" SF axiom+ stab. Been shooting with it. I didn't get the extra weights for it yet. 

FYI, the rod has 1/4"x20 threaded rod on one end already. 

I am not understanding what you are saying about the dampener.
The other end?

like this? riser+rod+weight+dampener
right now, it's riser+rod+dampener+weight


Also, I didn't like the length of the stab when doing field archery with my friends.
Gonna make a short stab using the bolt/washer method.


I have yet to try the CR wrist sling, got more used to my finger sling.
Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

n - 

In the old days, the dampener went between the riser and the rod. 
When the shock travels down the riser, it reaches you hand before it reaches the dampener in it's current location. 

How much of a difference it makes, or if it's even necessary is debatable. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> n -
> 
> The tendency to grab the bow on release is natural.
> 
> ...


Hi Archers. Sorry to be jumping on this thread so late. But FWIW, as an Oly style archer this is exactly what I do. I use a bow sling that is attached to the riser behind the V-bar for my stabilizers. I started experimenting with that because even when using a finger sling, I still had the tendency to grab the bow with my thumb and index finger. Now I keep my hand completely open, which allows the bow to do its natural thing. My scores have increased as a result. Just my 2-cents. Regards, LT


----------

